

Capuchin Monkeys Reject Unequal Pay - friism
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8mynrRd7Ak

======
btilly
I normally hate youtube links. But I upvoted this one because you really have
to see it. And the reaction of the unhappy monkey really does express so
eloquently how quickly we can become unhappy with a perfectly satisfactory
deal simply because we become aware that someone else is getting a better one
for the same work.

